# Fly away ears



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nicholas has fly away ears. Does anyone else have issues with this after bathing and what can I use to avoid this? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you mean the hair on his ears is fly away? Does he have thin hair? If so, I would use a bit of conditioner on them, it will smooth and plump the strands, as well as weigh them down a bit so they won't be flyaway. Some spray on conditioner might do the same thing as well. 

If it's his ear leather that is flyaway, grow the hair out longer to pull it down. Many toys have this issue unfortunately.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

It is his ears. He rubs them and they get staticky. Everybody is scratching too. I am going to change to isle of dogs shampoo and conditioner and finishing spray and see if that helps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I switched to CC products. My Gucci gets itchy and a little bit of white flakes from the dryness after a bath so I started using oatmeal conditioners. Then someone recommended CC. Now I use CC's after bath shampoo, then Thick N Thick, and finish with Ice on Ice. No more itching and flakes after baths and their hairs are fluffy and soft.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

When the sides of Lexi's ears get a bit too whispy from the static during the winter, after I rub some Silk Therapy on my hair in the mornings then I just brush my fingers over the whispy ear fur and it takes care of it. I notice it only when it is very, very cold and we are trying to keep the humidity up in the house.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

What comb are you using? I had terrible static problems with Beau's ears until I got a CC poodle comb. I don't know how or why it doesn't build up a charge, it just doesn't. Maybe because it's all metal? Anyway, this is one of it's best features, AFAIC.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am going to try the cc comb. Can't hurt. I did order ice on ice and am hoping that helps as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

My Toy Poppy has silky ears and the end of her long tail. Is this what you mean by fly away. I just thought the silky hair was just her difference.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily gets fly-away static ears too. Looks silly, but they tend to get knotted/matted quite easily. I have had to pull out a couple of pretty big knots  I spray her ears with grooming spray and that helps a little, and I also run my hands over her ears after I put on my moisturizer and that helps. We don't keep our house very warm, but having the heater on makes things drier and full of static. I also need to get a better comb for her I think - I have a very cheap one.


----------

